# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Gezicht aangetakeld: hulp nodig

## V123

Hey,
Ik ben een jongen van 16 jaar en ik heb al een tijdje lang van puistjes in mijn gezicht, maar nu heeft het een toppunt bereikt ondanks veel moeite om er van af te geraken. Het probleem is verdeeld over twee delen. Ik heb heel veel last van puisten aan mijn mondhoeken of net er onder. Telkens als er een weggaat blijft er een rode huid achter en even later komt op dezelfde plaats of er naast een nieuwe. Als hij dan uitbreekt komt er een witte kop. Het andere probleem is op mijn voorhoofd. Daar zijn allemaal rode vlekjes, waarvan er altijd twee of drie zijn uitgebroken tot puisten. Heel het voorhoofd staat vol dus de situatie is echt uitzichtloos. 
Ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd maar elk product leek mijn huid meer te irriteren. Ik gebruik nu effaclar van la roche posay (http://www.nl.laroche-posay.be/verzo...eden-r559.aspx) en het kan wel puisten uitdrogen, maar niet volledig tegen houden en ook niet de rode plekken wegkrijgen noch op voorhoofd als op kin. 
Ik doe al alles om er van af te geraken. Ik was mijn gezicht dus 2x per dag en blijf overdag met mijn handen van mijn gezicht en veeg met een zakdoekje altijd mijn mond schoon na het eten.
Ik hoop dat iemand me hier mee kan helpen.
Alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------

